# Been accused



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Neighbor says we let a deer rot. Says we gave up tracking. Then goes on to tell me that he saw it drop. Tells us this 3 days after the opener. This would have been my son's first buck ~ a trophy eight...the neighbor came with pics in hand tonight ( on the17th). Sure knows how to rub it it and piss a guy off.....his reputation certainly proceeds him in the neighborhood...so I guess it comes as no real surprise he behaved in the manner he did.

My son shot at 9am - at 9:30am we went to look for sign where the shot was made...no obvious sign of a hit. We knew guys were directly across the swamp so we decided to wait until early afternoon to look deeper as not to disrupt their hunt and not knowing what type of hit was made, if any, on the deer ~ had we found sign of a good hit / blood - we would have dove into the swamp then. At 1pm ( when we saw the guys across the way head in) we looked for sign again where my son last saw the deer.....no sign and we circled the area....we figured since the other guys didn't shoot it must have gotten past them....little did we know the neighbor saw it drop and didn't say anything!!

Wouldn't a reasonable person shout out " It's over here!" when he first saw us looking at 930am....or tell us later that day(the 15th or even the 16th )? Instead, he accuses me of being selfish and letting deer rot...I asked him "why didn't you say something if you saw it drop?" ~ he had no good answer to my question.

I think it must be his way of getting even (in his mind) for us being granted access to the adjacent property this year...that's the only thing I can figure - twisted...reasonable people don't behave this way. He also said we gyped his nephew out of a deer??? The buck was on our property?? Where did that come from?

I don't know what hurts more - my son not tagging his first buck or being accused of being a selfish hunter when all the facts weren't heard? In retrospect, I guess we should have looked much harder, but when you realize if a deer had dropped where someone would have seen the deer( we knew where their blind is) .....you assume someone would have said something to us...at least that's what I would have done....a hard lesson learned. Hope my son doesn't get disillusioned with the one place that should still be a quality outlet - the out of doors. I reminded him that he is now three for three on deer and that there are always going to be jerks in the world. Also, that we will always follow up more thoroughly on shots and perhaps toss the waiting ettiquette aside after this poor experience...I'm trying hard to find the good lesson in all of this.

I had a guy come sit with me( booze on breath) , in my Baldwin Federal land ground blind, on opening morning back in the early eighties - I almost tossed in the towel on deer hunting back then....it's been over 25 years since that hideous episode...but this situation, in many ways, is even more disturbing. The lesson I learned from way back then is that I am glad to still be a sportsman enjoying Michigan's great out of doors and not to quit because of bad eggs that we cannot control. I am not perfect, but I am not a slob hunter as this fellow tries to paint me to be...

Truly sickened by this whole epispode...sorry if I am at fault in any way...and the stress I feel will be my sure punishment...but I just don't see it. I never would intentionlly leave a deer to rot as I've been accused. 

Sorry for the downer - glad you're all not here to see a grown man with tears running down his cheeks - good night.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow. well if everything played out like you said, this guy really is an ahole. I mean I may not be in the best relationship with my neighbors, but would gladly help them out with a deer and most importantly would not let it just rot there. IMO Opinion, I would call him out, and would have let him have it alot harder than what you did...


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

There is a lesson to teach your son in this. People like that will always exist. Next time you look harder and remind yourself that you are not like those other people. There are plenty of good sportsman out there as well that would've had it dragged to you by the time you got out of your blind (slight exaggeration but I may have if I saw it drop and wanted it out my way). At any rate, most of us would've told you about it. Bummer on your son's chance. Tell him to keep at it. You keep at it too. Giving up, especially on a bad note, does nothing to help how you are feeling. Good luck.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

You can't reason with stupidity. I would just use this as an example for your son of sportsmanship. Explain to him what should of been done in that situation and move on.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Every year I read something despicable, but this takes the cake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. Based on what this guy spouted off, I went looking first thing this morning and found the deer minus head and backstraps....put the pic in my pictures. This guy is a piece of ( you can fill in the blanks )


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hind sight is always 20/20 but when you saw the neighbor go back in you could have knocked on the door and asked permission to enter his land and look for a deer. I am sure at that point he would have told you what he saw albeit angrily. Still don't agree with how he handled it but this may be a solution for next time.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Cherokee said:


> Thanks for the encouragement guys. Based on what this guy spouted off, I went looking first thing this morning and found the deer minus head and backstraps....put the pic in my pictures. This guy is a piece of ( you can fill in the blanks )


Probably the same SOB took the head and back straps, if so, call the CO. That guy did not shoot that deer.

Sorry about your bad deal, but I am sure your son will get another chance!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

You can't give up hunting...It's like the real world, AHOLES ruining it for the rest of us, that's why we need good people to keep hunting and also to have kids! So it offsets all the crackheads having 10 kids by 9 different guys.:lol: Keep hunting hard!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

kingfishcam said:


> Probably the same SOB took the head and back straps, if so, call the CO. That guy did not shoot that deer.
> 
> Sorry about your bad deal, but I am sure your son will get another chance!


X2 Time to turn the tables. That is illegal!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Cherokee, that is illegal as all get out. Call the CO and have him come to your house and then you can tell the entire story. Then he can go to the neighbors and at least put him on notic eand confiscate the deers head. The fact here is he didnt tell you cause he hoped you did not find the deer and he wanted the spoils for himself. You did nothing wrong. BUT CALL MIKE WELLS NOW!

Ganzer


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

PaleRider said:


> X2 Time to turn the tables. That is illegal!


Rob, i think you need to report this entire episode to the DNR ASAP.

Don't let this discourage you or your son, let him know this is a glimpse of the type of people he'll run into in everyday life. It sucks, but I bet it makes him a stronger person.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Really though who let this deer rot? If the neighbor saw it....why didnt he say something right away.....just saying. I betcha a dollar he's bragging about the buck he shot. which is a shame.

We have neighbors where I hunt we all have an agreement that it's "Go get the deer" even though we dont like the stints all of us do. the other rule we have is if you look and cant find it ALL other hunting is stopped until it is found or determined a bad shot and deer will survive. 

I had tresspassers a couple years ago hunting a field I only have permission to be on. they had no hunting orange and the kid popped a spike in the leg (back leg too) the dad came down knowing I was in my blind, to look for his son's deer. I refrained from jumping or chewing his butt, but to point to where I saw the deer hit the woods. I knew it was a bad shot and that the deer was long gone but still helped a little. Once he gave up and unloaded his gun....thats when I opened a can, to the point where he himself called a CO and sherrif. Needless to say.... they aint been back. dunno what ever happened to that deer. I spent the next day looking but never found it.


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

Get a CO involved immediately.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

USMarine2001 said:


> Really though who let this deer rot? If the neighbor saw it....why didnt he say something right away.....just saying. I betcha a dollar he's bragging about the buck he shot. which is a shame.
> 
> We have neighbors where I hunt we all have an agreement that it's "Go get the deer" even though we dont like the stints all of us do. the other rule we have is if you look and cant find it ALL other hunting is stopped until it is found or determined a bad shot and deer will survive.
> 
> I had tresspassers a couple years ago hunting a field I only have permission to be on. they had no hunting orange and the kid popped a spike in the leg (back leg too) the dad came down knowing I was in my blind, to look for his son's deer. I refrained from jumping or chewing his butt, but to point to where I saw the deer hit the woods. I knew it was a bad shot and that the deer was long gone but still helped a little. Once he gave up and unloaded his gun....thats when I opened a can, to the point where he himself called a CO and sherrif. Needless to say.... they aint been back. dunno what ever happened to that deer. I spent the next day looking but never found it.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Turn that piece of brown pie in... thats messed up


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Cherokee said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have call in to RAP and District 7 office - no reply. The crazy thing is the guy gave me before and after evidence. Hoping for some justice....busy time for the CO's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Cherokee, do you want Mike Wells phone number? It is Newaygo or Lake cty correct?

Ganzer


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I would go to his home and demand he give my sons rack to him. Then I would rant and rave about how he is such a poor sportsman that he stole a kids deer and didn't even offer to lend a helping hand to a youngster. I would let all his neighbors know too. 

Call the CO/rap line everyday till they respond


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Who's property did that deer die on? Where was the dead deer when you took the pic?

Reason I ask, you might want to be careful when calling the DNR if you trespassed to get that photo. Not accusing, just trying to help.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

mcfish said:


> Since the LEO didn't cite him for the buck, can you get your sons' antlers back? Just a thought. Congrats on doing the right thing.


I would think he would need to tag the deer to have the antlers.


----------



## grub (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad to hear his ignorant decision is costing him time & money at least!

Had a situation last December where a neighbor was shooting deer from his house and tracking them on to the property I lease. After he shot the first one, I talked to him and told him that he didn't have permission to tresspass and that he needed to call me before he tracked another deer onto the property. His house is surrounded by other houses, so the second time he tracked a deer onto the property (2 days after the first one), I told him again that he did not have permission to tresspass and that I did not agree with the fact he was baiting in his yard and was shooting within a residential safe zone. If it happened again, I told him I would call the DNR. Later in the day, I figured I should take some photos of the gut pile and other evidence of him tresspassing in case I did need to call the DNR. While I was out there, one of his neighbors came out and asked what I was doing, so I filled her in on what I told the guy and showed her where the guy had also drug the deer across her property. This ladies house is no more than 30yds from where he was shooting the deer. She proceeds to tell me how this guy and his son shoot squirrels off her bird feeder and she shows me pictures of the son standing in his doorway with a crossbow aimed at a deer. I give her the number of a CO I know. She calls and two CO's show up later that day to gather their evidence and interview the guy. Talked to the CO a couple weeks later and he was waiting on the warrant to be issued for 3 violations that would cost the guy between $1000 - $2000. Turns out the guy had already been warned about baiting earlier in the year, admitted to the CO that he was hunting state land during the EAS and that he had shot multiple holes in another neighbor's snowmobile trailer. 

Good ending if that was it, however, turns out the guy totaled his car the week after he poached the deer and is currently being evicted because his house is on a land contract and he is multiple months behind on payments.

Don't know if it was karma that caught up with him or that his decision to poach and tresspass were the final pieces to a puzzle of irresponsibility. Either way, I met some neighbors through the whole process that are willing to let me access my lease through their yards this coming season, which will be a big help in certain wind conditions


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

It will be "tax" day for him !


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Well, no real good news to report. After a trial ajournment in April for the defendants vacation request, the "jury trial" was to take place today. The defendant showed up, the prosecutor showed up, but the CO( witness ) was not present. The prosecutor stated that the CO wanted to pusrsue the case but that he didn't answer his home nor cell phone...said she had no idea where he was!! 

The judge "dismissed the case without prejudice". In essence, the defedant is off the hook and the CO will have to re-issue the citation and start the whole process all over again.....the judge told the defendant to watch for paperwork in the mail.

With any luck, the citation will be re-written and the case will go to court quickly - the " system " sure doesn't seem to work too well sometimes

Oh yeah, the other troubling thing ~ the judge , a non-hunter / sportsperson, stated that she wasn't sure what an antlerless deer was....I suspect that she doen't know about the mandatory fines etc that apply to poaching either She admittted that game law violations are a rarity in her court.........

Hope to report some better news in the weeks ahead....feeling like this guy has beat the system. It would be one thing if the jury says "not guilty", but to be able to walk away because the CO didn't show up doesn't sit very well with me right now.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> Well, no real good news to report. After a trial ajournment in April for the defendants vacation request, the "jury trial" was to take place today. The defendant showed up, the prosecutor showed up, but the CO( witness ) was not present. The prosecutor stated that the CO wanted to pusrsue the case but that he didn't answer his home nor cell phone...said she had no idea where he was!!
> 
> The judge "dismissed the case without prejudice". In essence, the defedant is off the hook and the CO will have to re-issue the citation and start the whole process all over again.....the judge told the defendant to watch for paperwork in the mail.
> 
> ...


That sucks!!


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Was just informed that the CO wasn't properly notified of the trial date. A new citation is going to be issued.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> Was just informed that the CO wasn't properly notified of the trial date. A new citation is going to be issued.


 
Good to hear.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Cherokee said:


> Was just informed that the CO wasn't properly notified of the trial date. A new citation is going to be issued.


Good! Now the SOB will have to start over with the whole process. More time spent in court.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Cherokee I hope the SOB gets a lighter wallet and maybe a few years of no hunting would not hurt one bit. Your spot up at Baldwin is still there and I have seen a few deer around there.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a fun thread to read. Im looking forward to more updates. I really hope your son is able to put his hands on that rack!! I have a feeling that it is still a possibility. Good Luck!


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Latest update with this continuing saga - a new hearing date has been set for 8-11-11. 

I have been a "pest" pushing this along with both the the CO and the chain of command. I have absolutely no qualms about it either. 

Whether this guy is guilty or innocent needs to be decided by the legal system...but it can't just be dropped due to some clerical error. That would be an outrage.

We'll see where this goes in the weeks ahead....


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Good luck and excellent job sticking with it!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Is your property in gladwin sounds like some people I know.:rant:When it comes to my boy I wouldn't take any crap from anyone about the way he hunt's because of the way I've been teaching him to hunt.I would dig it this problem like a tick.My son has a very soft heart but he's very persisent when it comes to hunting, but he like's his nap's to when he hunt's lucky dads there with him..Hope your son shoots a bigger buck this year.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Well, this case is now closed. On the re-write of the citation, apparently the only charge the CO wrote was the illegal possession of the buck my son killed. Have been informed by the court that the defendant plead guilty at the recent hearing and was fined $155.00. 

So much for the "mandatory fines" that are supposed to discourage this type of illegal behavior!! 

If I hadn't pushed it with the DNR, he actually would have walked on a technicality....the only good that came from this is I will not take ANY BS from the As**ole going forward....as I can simply remind him that ~ 

HE IS A CONVICTED POACHER and nothing more....that gives us some satisfaction for going thru with this long ordeal. 

Case is closed...it only took nine months.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I guarantee he doesn't do it again,, and think about this, think about any friends that he tells this story to... And their friends tell their friends..........

Nothing but positives come out of this whole deal. 

Well done.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for following through and getting him convicted.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats; thanks for sharing your story. This should give other members of the site encouragement to follow through with their case of wrong doing.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

the reason he didn't tell you was cause he already cut the head and BS off the deer.. He didn't tell you until it was past the point of retrieving for a reason....... he's a lying thieving lowlife, and certainly not a hunter.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Whats the name of the CO again and what county he looks over? I think a few of us should write a few letters to them to see if your son can't get his antlers. They are doing no good sitting on a shelf. Even if you have to put a tag on it, I think it's worth it to wrap his hands around the rack IMO


----------

